# ? for those of you that one more than one cover



## Mom2AshEmBella (Dec 8, 2008)

Now that I finally have my Kindle, I have been drooling over all of the covers. 
My questions:
Which cover do you like best and why? What do you not like about it? How does it compare with other covers you've used? I like the features of the Oberon, but it is a little pricey for me right now. I've been eyeing the Medge and the new eluminator light, but I read a couple of reviews where the color bled onto the kindle and hands.

Thoughts?


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*I absolutely love my Oberon. It does what it's supposed to do and it looks fabulous. I'll admit that I did originally like the OEM cover but that was until Jinx's battery cover came off twice and almost conked me in the head ;-p

You can read about the Oberon covers in any of the Oberon threads if you haven't done so already. I wish I could be of more help with the M-edge covers but I never did get around to buying one once I saw the Oberons.*


----------



## Eclectic Reader (Oct 28, 2008)

I was "okay" with the original Kindle cover, but not in love with it--it had too many built-in faults to overcome the good points (altho I continued to use it).  I read all the threads on the Amazon board about this cover and that cover, but no cover seemed to exactly meet my needs, and I wasn't interested in (and lacked the funds to) invest in several so-so covers.  When I heard Oberon was considering a Kindle cover, I checked out their website and lusted after the Hokusai Wave....but oh, the price!  I decided then and there that I'd "make do" with the original cover until Oberon came out with their cover, all the while saving my pennies and nickels and dimes.  I wanted to see what the actual design of the cover itself would be, but I was in love with their workmanship.  I have not been disappointed in my decision.  It meets my needs perfectly, and it's GORGEOUS in every way.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Some people had an issue with the color bleeding on the Medge on the very first version. Those had interiors that were dyed to match the exterior. Now the interior is grey and does not bleed. As a matter of fact, I have an original one in red, with a red interior, and have never had problems with the color transferring.

I have 4 leather Medge covers. Red, Saddle, Black, and a new the Sapphire. I also have the new image jacket that I'll be sending back (more on that in a minute). I also am getting an Oberon for Christmas. It showed up today, but I'm not allowed to open it, so I can't comment on it...yet

The newer leather Medge has a stiffer spine that I'm not as crazy about, although the color is gorgeous so I'm dealing with it. It's not awful, just an adjustment after the easy of folding the previous ones back. I'm working with it and hoping that it loosens up some with age and use. The closure tab is an improvement from the previous version and it looks a bit more finished. I'm pretty happy with Medge (although at the moment I'm having some issues with their customer service, but that's another story).

The image jacket. I got this to give to my mom for Christmas. I really dislike it. You'd think it was like the other ones right? Nope. It's bigger, floppy, and it closes backwards (the tab is on the back, not the front. The upper left corner is darn near impossible to wedge the Kindle into. There's no way my mom will be able to get it in and out. I also don't like the feel of the material, but that could be because I'm used to the leather. I'll probably give her my saddle one instead.

I don't think you can go wrong with either the Oberon or the leather Medge.


----------



## Mom2AshEmBella (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks for the replies!
I look forward to what others have to say...


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I used the original cover for a while and thought the cover was blah so I bought a red leather M-Edge.  I love it, it holds my Kindle very well and is just soft enough to fold flat when I turn the cover back.  I haven't had any problems with the tab, the slot has stretched a little but not enough to cause any problems. I pre-ordered the new  M-Edge in marbled blue and the light to go with it.  I got it last week and it was too stiff and the ledge on the left was too big for me.  I sent mine back today, customer service was very good with me, they canceled the light and sent me the instructions for returning the cover.  I'm looking at the Oberon's now, since I really want a blue cover.


----------



## patrickb (Nov 22, 2008)

I have the first-gen m-edge cover (before they even offered real leather), the Stylz Avantgarde, and now an Oberon. I'm sure I'd really like the new M-Edge's, but based on what I have now at least - I'd go with the Oberon. It's far nicer than I expected. The Stylz is certainly heavier-duty and is of very high quality (it's *absolutely* not a bad case - although its holding system pales to the m-edge and oberon w/ corners) but I think it's probably just a tad on the heavy side (13oz by itself) compared to the Oberon (9oz by itself). The Oberon pictures really don't do it justice - it's just bloody gorgeous. I do think I'll miss the front pockets of the m-edge / stylz (+ its 'fold' pocket) though. The Oberon's seems entirely too small but I think I'll manage. 

Oh, one last thought. The new m-edge with the integrated e-luminator looks really slick, but frankly, the only time I need a booklight is at night in bed and I always have my mighty-brite handy for that [and which is also quite portable], so I don't think I need one always with me adding weight.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi,
  You'll find a lot of people here who gush over the Oberon as if the other covers are dirt next to them, but I agree with you that they are too expensive. It's great if you can afford to spend $75 for a cover, but not all of us can. Sure they are very attractive but the other covers available are very nice too. I love my M-Edge. The color is gorgeous, my Kindle is nice and secure, it's nicely padded and the price was right. The ledge so many complain about really isn't so bad. It provides a nice place to hold the Kindle while you read and when they finally get around to releasing the light it's designed for it'll be the resting spot for it. The Stylz covers are also very very nice but I find the fake crocodile edge to be ugly. You can also check out Etsy and have a case custom made for you if you want to be unique-and there are a couple of threads here and on MobiRead where people made their own beautiful covers out of journals or daytimer covers, so the possibilities are endless! Congrats on your new Kindle!


----------

